
Kindergarten Kids Science Without Long Parental Preparations - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/-_QgA767lvw
======
fraoulitsa
I am a stay at home mum of twins & previously a scientist . I spend many hours
trying to teach my twins through play and the part I struggled the most, is
the long preparations before an activity. I tried watching Youtube videos with
science activities together with my kids. The idea was that we will be
watching the videos together, and follow their instructions to setup and play
our own science activities! I thought that if they participate in the
preparation, it would be great as they won’t get bored or upset. I hoped that
we would all end up with positiveness and willingness to do the experiments
after-all. But we failed to this as well! The videos we found were:

Too long and therefore not so interesting for my 4 year olds _Not stimulating
enough to keep young children’s attention_ Requiring too many or complicated
items that we usually didn’t have at home OR *Not accurate enough for us to
replicate the experiments quickly and easily

So, I did a Youtube channel with videos designed especially for parents and
young kids to watch together. Its a channel where you can follow along,
together with your child, to prepare and play easy, fun, STEM activities using
household items.

For example, this paper cutting craft was very popular with young kids and
even though basic, very educational. It helps young children gain spatial
knowledge and understand the concept of symmetry. Additionally, they get to
practice their scissor skills! Every time a child repeats the experiment, a
unique result is produced, which makes it super engaging, fun and something
they can do on their own! You can talk all about shapes and colour it or stick
it to a different paper creating a beautiful symmetrical card.

Please have a look and let me know what you think! Your feedback would be very
valuable. Thanks!

